# A Step Back...



## ChristmasPoodle2018 (Sep 8, 2017)

Clark was doing very well with pee pad training until the past month. 

He is almost 7 months old. Clark has started to pee next to the pee pad, just like he did when he wasn't trained.

He always has clean pee pads and we keep them in the same places. 
I don't understand what has changed.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Is it your plan to always have him use pads?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't have experience with pee pads or males - but could he be lifting his leg causing him to miss? Twyla got a post for Mr Leonard Pink to use as part of his pee pad.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

He’s a male and getting older, maybe he started lifting his leg and if so, there is no way to stop it, it’s a natural behavior. Twyla has found a way with her male, but it’s more complicated than with a female.

I hate pee pads personnally. I would take him outside where it doesn’t matter how he pees.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Ihave a female but swear by pee pads. Tell him to potty patch and watch that his on the pad and give a treat off the pad no treat. I would think the recommendation for a post on his potty patch would be a great idea, I also they make them with a wall cover as well


----------



## ChristmasPoodle2018 (Sep 8, 2017)

glorybeecosta said:


> Ihave a female but swear by pee pads. Tell him to potty patch and watch that his on the pad and give a treat off the pad no treat. I would think the recommendation for a post on his potty patch would be a great idea, I also they make them with a wall cover as well


I realize there is a huge bias against pee pads. Our dog trainer hates them. She said that we have taught Clark to pee inside because we have been using pee pads since we got him at 10 weeks. We were just following our breeder's recommendations. 

Clark will also eliminate outdoors during his walks. Maybe making the switch to outdoors won't be as difficult as we think.


----------



## ChristmasPoodle2018 (Sep 8, 2017)

Skylar said:


> I don't have experience with pee pads or males - but could he be lifting his leg causing him to miss? Twyla got a post for Mr Leonard Pink to use as part of his pee pad.


This is a possibility...except that sometimes Clark doesn't always miss. 
We know he has recently started lifting his leg but he still squats more often than not.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well Leonard would stand in the middle of the pad and hike his leg and pee in the air right off the pad, I got a pee pad holder with a wall


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

ChristmasPoodle2018 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have experience with pee pads or males - but could he be lifting his leg causing him to miss? Twyla got a post for Mr Leonard Pink to use as part of his pee pad.
> ...


well this might be your answer. When he lifts his leg he misses and when he squats the doesn’t.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Skylar said:


> well this might be your answer. When he lifts his leg he misses and when he squats the doesn’t.


I agree that happened with Lenny


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

ChristmasPoodle2018 said:


> I realize there is a huge bias against pee pads. Our dog trainer hates them. She said that we have taught Clark to pee inside because we have been using pee pads since we got him at 10 weeks. We were just following our breeder's recommendations.
> 
> Clark will also eliminate outdoors during his walks. Maybe making the switch to outdoors won't be as difficult as we think.


Switch now if you can, before the urine smell sets in and then it’s harder to stop the behavior.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I use pee pads also as I am disabled and unable to really walk my dogs. Zeke is almost 6yrs old and has never lifted his leg. Instead of pee pads for him, I now use a fake grass potty tray, actually 2 of them, and he uses those without fail. Stella, however uses the pads. 

Dory also used to use the pee pads, but when she went to a new hnme, it only took a few days to housetrain her (at 5 yrs old). Dogs would rather go outside than go in the home they eat, sleep and play in. So it probably won't be as difficult as you might think, especially since he will already go outside.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

jojogal001 said:


> I use pee pads also as I am disabled and unable to really walk my dogs. Zeke is almost 6yrs old and has never lifted his leg. Instead of pee pads for him, I now use a fake grass potty tray, actually 2 of them, and he uses those without fail. Stella, however uses the pads.
> 
> Dory also used to use the pee pads, but when she went to a new hnme, it only took a few days to housetrain her (at 5 yrs old). Dogs would rather go outside than go in the home they eat, sleep and play in. So it probably won't be as difficult as you might think, especially since he will already go outside.


It depends on the circumstances and on the dog. It took me 1 year to housebreak Merlin, coming from a breeder where he did his business outside.

It’s always easier to go outside right away.

I understand using pee pads when it’s ypur only option though. I would do the same.


----------



## ChristmasPoodle2018 (Sep 8, 2017)

I just wanted to update everyone. 

Clark has been successfully trained to relieve himself outside. 

We use pee pads only when the weather is so bad that he can't or won't go outside. 

We will be moving to an apartment this fall due to a relocation and we're going to let Clark continue to pee outdoors. We will be taking him outside frequently.


----------

